# Star Wars VII, General Opinion?



## gudenau (Dec 21, 2015)

I just saw the new Star Wars today! I liked it and I did not see a thread just asking if people liked it or not, so here we go. Please don't spoil stuff for people who have yet to see it.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 21, 2015)

I loved it. Saw it Thursday night, and in 3D. The 3D was very well done, and not the typical "throw stuff toward the audience" gimmick, but the instead tastefully done and not distracting.


----------



## gudenau (Dec 21, 2015)

Jayro said:


> I loved it. Saw it Thursday night, and in 3D. The 3D was very well done, and not the typical "throw stuff toward the audience" gimmick, but the instead tastefully done and not distracting.


I agree. IMAX is great.
IIRC there was only one or two instances of that.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Dec 21, 2015)

Has a few small complaints but thought it was great overall.


----------



## mammastuffing (Dec 21, 2015)

I'd say it's the best one of them all.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 21, 2015)

It was pretty good, but it relied way too heavily on the original trilogy; it could've stood on its own better without every other line from Han being a reference to something from the original movies and the over-the top daddy-issues-plot with Kylo Ren. You could argue that Skywalker family drama is what makes for an actual Star Wars movie, but it brought it down as a standalone film.


----------



## gudenau (Dec 23, 2015)

I got a huge spoiler for this on the Miiverse Smash stage. :-/


----------



## Clanver (Dec 23, 2015)

The last scene was one of the few scenes i liked . .
Basically every human interaction was just awkward and like Fireemblemguy above mentioned, the reliance on the original was just too obvious.
They have gone beyond, not only recycling the feeling, but copying the basic structure.

Even as much hate as the prequels get, at least they delivered something  .. new?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 23, 2015)

I enjoyed it. I look forward to seeing it again when it gets a home release.

For those who haven't seen it yet, here's how it ends:


Spoiler



The Star Wars theme tune plays and the credits scroll up the screen.


----------



## bannana2 (Dec 23, 2015)

Clanver said:


> The last scene was one of the few scenes i liked . .
> Basically every human interaction was just awkward and like Fireemblemguy above mentioned, the reliance on the original was just too obvious.
> They have gone beyond, not only recycling the feeling, but copying the basic structure.
> 
> Even as much hate as the prequels get, at least they delivered something  .. new?


Hmm...seems to be a copy/pasted criticism from stuff I've seen on metacritic.  Seriously though, what are you talking about? Why are you watching a movie like this? Enjoy it.  Don't pic at it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Depravo said:


> I enjoyed it. I look forward to seeing it again when it gets a home release.
> 
> For those who haven't seen it yet, here's how it ends:
> 
> ...


I look forward to pirating it and not buying it again.  I paid for a ticket and that is enough imho.  Long live piracy!


----------



## Clanver (Dec 23, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Hmm...seems to be a copy/pasted criticism from stuff I've seen on metacritic.  Seriously though, what are you talking about? Why are you watching a movie like this? Enjoy it.  Don't pic at it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I just watched the movie yesterday and avoided any spoilers. I have not read any reviews etc. before. . So im basically pretty spot on with my opinion if i am going by your post.

Im watching it because, like many of us, love the Star Wars franchise. But i cant help but beeing disappointed after seeing this movie. Wasnt this a thread asking wether we liked the movie? Im Sorry?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 12, 2016)

I thought it was awesome except for the fact that the empire is being revived by a creature from lord of the rings and snape's son.


----------

